# 95 ST724 doesn't always drive when first started



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Every year a new maladie. so, this year I noticed that sometimes drive would engage but the blower wouldn't move forward or backward. After giving it a good shove into some snow it would start going.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Tighten up the adjustment screw at the end of the rod entering the transmission on the left side.....it will put more tension on the rubber disc that drives the tractor. One turn then try......


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

the external adjuster, yes?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

yep


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

so, this might be a question for another thread... I didn't adjust it yet, but I was slowblowing today and suddenly I lost gear selection. It's now jammed and won't turn.

I also have had issues where in higher speeds in the past it will still go forward after I've released the clutch. It stops when I lift the wheels off the ground.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Time to put that girl in service position, and grease and adjust the tranny.........those old girls had printed on the belly pan how many turns of the screw and stuff......use lithium grease on the rubber disc slide and all bearing points. Make sure the aluminum disc is clean...use brake clean or ether.....Take it to JackMels in Hudson for service if that doesn't work...he knows his stuff......


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

gonna be a cold morning working on that guy. But I know exactly what you're talking about. Thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

111


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a similar machine and have that problem sometimes. I have a 924032. If you tip it up and pull the bottom cover, you'll see that when you hit the "go handle" levers move etc. but the final movement is the pulley with the belt has a shaft that goes through a slide and the lever movement slides that back just 1/4" so the drive wheel touches the rubber wheel. That sliding action on mine freezes up. I soaked mine in brakleen and WD 40 today to try and alleviate the problem temporarily.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

woof, not sure if this is getting done today. it's -1°F out and I don't have a garage to work in...

Gotta try to barter with a neighbor to use their garage.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

So, I found a neighbor who is letting me use their garage. It's really frozen on there.

Any suggestions? I have a heat gun and could heat it up a bit. PB blaster and let it soak overnight? Will it freeze? I tried to wipe down the shaft, but the cloth I used froze to the shaft...


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Chapel, here's a schematic of your transmission. I've repaired several of these and almost always the issue was corrosion between part # 36 & # 37. Part #36 is aluminium and part #37 is steel, thats where the corrosion happens and drive problems begin.
Your problem might be different, but a starting point in your repair. Those two pieces should move freely, see how yours moves and report back the findings.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Shaw351 said:


> Chapel, here's a schematic of your transmission. I've repaired several of these and almost always the issue was corrosion between part # 36 & # 37. Part #36 is aluminium and part #37 is steel, thats where the corrosion happens and drive problems begin.
> Your problem might be different, but a starting point in your repair. Those two pieces should move freely, see how yours moves and report back the findings.


For me it's part 8 sticking to part 11. The friction wheel won't move along the shaft. It's frozen to it.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

got it! PB blaster on the axle and she's shifting freely. Going to button it up tomorrow. make sure the rubber wheel is dry and has no oil on it. Same with the flywheel (or whatever its called) and then give the axle a coating of white lithium.

Anything else I should be doing while I've got it up in service position with the tank drained?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

while you are in there..take a crow bar and lift up the aluminum disc that Shaw pointed out and make sure it goes up and down freely....use PB blast to free up then squirt Lithium on it.....I try and do a tranny lube every few years om my equipment...and every blower I take in to flip or service.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If there's any stuff on it, clean the aluminum disk (which touches the rubber disk) with brake cleaner. Grease any grease fittings that are available.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

cranman said:


> while you are in there..take a crow bar and lift up the aluminum disc that Shaw pointed out and make sure it goes up and down freely....use PB blast to free up then squirt Lithium on it.....I try and do a tranny lube every few years om my equipment...and every blower I take in to flip or service.


I tested by gripping the drive lever and it's moving well. should I do more than that?

Also, the cover for all of this has a broken tab on the front. Should I get a new one? it's allowing alot of crap to get into that area. When I opened it, a ton of ice fell out


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You mean the cover that forms the bottom of the machine? That's important for keeping that area clean and dry. If it gets wet somehow, the rubber friction disk can slip, greatly reducing how hard the machine will push, and it may also wear the rubber disk prematurely. 

Or if something freezes, you may not be able to change gears. I don't know how much a new cover costs. But if you can at least cover the gap with duct tape, etc, that might be good.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

chapel said:


> For me it's part 8 sticking to part 11. The friction wheel won't move along the shaft. It's frozen to it.


I agree part #8 to #11 will cause hard or no shifting, but this was your secondary problem. A good cleaning with scotchbrite or 220 grit sandpaper and a solvent, then a light coating of lubricant will take care of shifting problem. 

Your initial problem was little or no transmission movement when lever was engaged, friction wheel being stuck in one position will still provide movement..... but will be movement based upon where the friction wheel comes in contact with friction plate. You must of had Two problems at the same time. 

Hopefully your machine will be up and running with these repairs. Just remember to keep the items discussed here clean and lubed for optimal performance.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

oh right. durr. thanks. I'll take a look.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

well, it was working great... then it stalled... then the pull cord broke...
fml


----------

